# Apple tv derniere generation + ipad 2 + oplayer



## nyco14 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous
Je suis un tt nouveau converti mac et pas du tt geek donc je galere un peu
Je sais que cette question a déja été posé plusieurs fois mais vu les update regulier je voudrais connaitre la meilleure solution actuelle à ma situation.
J'ai acheté recemment l'apple tv derniere generation (sans disque dur intégré)
J'ai l'ipad 2
J'ai un vieux pc avec itune et sous window xp et passerai bientot au mcbook (je vais chercher une occase d'1 ou 2 ans, si quelqu'un en a un a me proposer d'ailleurs je pourrais etre intéressé)

J'ai résolu le pb de format de film avec mon ipad grace a Oplayerhd qui me permet de lire tt les formats sur mon ipad

J'aimerais faire pareil avec mon apple tv c'est a dire etre capable de streamer des divx quelque soit leur format depuis mon Ipad (donc oplayerhd) vers ma tv et depuis mon ordi vers ma tv via appletv!
Pour le moment, lorsque je suis sur l'pad et oplayer, il me propose l'option airplay appletv mais seul le son passe, l'image non, tt simplement car l'appletv ne doit pas avoir les codecs.

Donc question: quel est la solution la plus efficace et la plus facile? 
Merci bcp de vos retours
A+
Nico


----------



## George78 (6 Novembre 2011)

nyco14 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> Je suis un tt nouveau converti mac et pas du tt geek donc je galere un peu
> Je sais que cette question a déja été posé plusieurs fois mais vu les update regulier je voudrais connaitre la meilleure solution actuelle à ma situation.
> J'ai acheté recemment l'apple tv derniere generation (sans disque dur intégré)
> ...



.. oublie oplayer et passe VLC Streamer.. tu streams de ton ordi vers ton ipad á partir de n'importe quel format, que ce soit avi ou autre, VLC te l'encode on the fly selon la qualité que tu auras prédéfinie, et tu rebalances le stream de ton ipad vers ton apple TV..
Attention qu'il te faut la version payante de VLC, sinon tu ne sauras rebalancer que le son..
Ça marche super pour pas cher, c'est chiant pour les sous-titres, et tu l'as au cul pour le 5.1 et DTS..
On attend un update VLC en espérant tout ça..
Hugs
G78


----------

